# Tooth extraction pain



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

How long should pain last after back molar extraction.

The extraction took 75 mins of hearty pushing and pulling and I'm still having to take heavy duty painkiller and antibiotics.

It was 5 days ago.

Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had the pain go one for weeks once, I ended up going back to the dentist, he'd left a part of the tooth behind.

You have my heartfelt sympathy, whiskey is the answer until it either goes or is sorted out.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

MEES said:


> How long should pain last after back molar extraction.
> 
> The extraction took 75 mins of hearty pushing and pulling and I'm still having to take heavy duty painkiller and antibiotics.
> 
> ...


Margaret I had a molar extraction 5 weeks past while in Spain and the gum was extremely tender and painful for the first 15 days but it will get better through time


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks there is a big hole and gum tenderness which I expected.
The pain seems to be in the jaw bone.
A hit of root did break off during the extraction and a second dentist was call in to get it out.
They did show me the removed tooth with the broken bit which fitted so hopefully there is nothing left behind.
Perhaps I'm expecting too much too soon :-(
Margaret


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I had a wisdom tooth out and after two weeks of pain, I had to be admitted to hospital. Five weeks later....

Not trying to cheer you up, but I would persevere for a couple of weeks and if the pain persists, get back to you dentist.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Margaret

Tenderness / soreness in the gum is to be expected

Pain requiring heavy duty painkillers is not, especially if you have been on antibiotics for a week

You dentist is the best one to advise

Maybe it is a badly bruised jaw bone

I still advise you to have it checked
Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Discomfort, soreness, tenderness but not pain - go back and get it checked I suggest.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Am going to contact dentist if no progress tomorrow

Can hardly bear the idea of them poking around in the wound :-(

Thanks for all your support 

Margaret


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you been doing the mouthwash routine, warm salt water. Not too hot or salty. Another 2 days then if no better go back, do not ring for an appointment just go back.

cabby


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We really need a thank button!!!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Each of us feels pain in a different way, what to some can be soreness to others is excruciating, we always used the reminder "pain is what the patient says it is and where the patient says it is".

If you need painkillers then use them, do not think you are being a wimp by doing so, if you need them take them.

There are several different analgesics that can be used - talk to a pharmacist about what and how much and when for YOUR circumstances and medical background; the range includes paracetamol (maximum 4 g per day and that must NOT be exceeded), Ibuprufen (Brufen) - good for reducing swelling as well as pain relief, codeine based or mixed tablets - but you need professional advice and the pharmacist is the best person for that. A pharmacist can advise what is the best route to take and what medications you can buy over the counter (tramadol for instance is excellent but AFAIK is a "prescription only" so needs a Doctor or Dentist to write the script

Ask them to discuss your options and TAKE THE PAIN KILLERS WHEN NEEDED to keep you comfortable. If the pain persists for another 24 hours on that regime go back to the dentist, you MAY have an infection and MAY be on the wrong antibiotics to clear it up......

I hope that makes sense,

Dave


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Dave

I am alternating 400 Ibruprofin with 500 paracetamol every 3-4 hours I am just comfortable but can only tolerate small amounts of soft food eaten slowly  
Take a dose at 11pm ish ang go to sleep - wake in pain approx 3 am
Take a dose and after an hour back to sleep - wake approx 8 am in pain 
And so on....
Went back to dentist this morning but can't be seen until tomorrow am.
Have stepped up rinsing with salted warm water.
Finish a weeks course of Amoxillan today.
Thanks for all your help
Margare


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

MEES said:


> How long should pain last after back molar extraction.
> 
> The extraction took 75 mins of hearty pushing and pulling and I'm still having to take heavy duty painkiller and antibiotics.
> 
> ...


Hi Margaret,

I had exactly the same thing from a tiny tooth. It was already wobbly and came out very easily but the pain over the next few days was horrible. I couldn't see properly and the pain was non stop.

It was dry socket....Google search 'Dry Socket'

I went back to the dentist and he put some gel over the socket and the pain disappeared within an hour and it healed up really quick after that.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Same thing many years ago

I had several extractions as after the birth of my third child my teeth began to crumble

In those days he packed the sockets with what looked like tobacco

Of course it wasn't

But oh the absolute bliss of relief of what was a really bad pain

I'd forgotten that David 

Margaret I'm not impressed with your dentist
Or maybe you didn't make clear just how much pain you were in

You were an emergancy
Never mind come back tomorrow
And you tell him so tomorrow

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This thread is giving me tooth ache, now


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev you need to visit your dentist

Sandra


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

aldra said:


> Margaret I'm not impressed with your dentist
> Or maybe you didn't make clear just how much pain you were in
> 
> You were an emergancy
> ...


The joys of using a private dentist -

"I'm in pain"
"How soon can you get here?"
"about an hour"
"OK, Steven is expecting you"

And the downside -

5 minutes later...

"that'll be £85.00 will you be paying cash or card?"

It's one of my pet hates and joys. You only get one set of teeth so I do all I can to look after them but it does cost. But at least they do it at my convenience (7am - 8pm) and there's never any rush.

You pay for every minute!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No I bloody don't, they are a bunch of masochistic swines hell bent on further emptying my already empty pockets, every time I go for a check up they find something wrong, oddly if I don't go I'm fine, but I don't like to read about teefs peepers or knees.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> This thread is giving me tooth ache, now


Hello Kev, I notice from our records its been some time since you last gave us money ermmm...I mean been in for a check up 

Go on Kev, your dentist has to pay his mortgage as well


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No I bloody don't, they are a bunch of masochistic swines hell bent on further emptying my already empty pockets, every time I go for a check up they find something wrong, oddly if I don't go I'm fine, but I don't like to read about teefs peepers or knees.


I wont tell you about the time I had key hole surgery on my knee or the time I had my eye laser surgery then?

The eye laser thing is amazing! 

You just sit there and they laser your eyeballs and you can smell burning flesh! And your eyeballs bubble up from the heat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

david-david said:


> I wont tell you about the time I had key hole surgery on my knee or the time I had my eye laser surgery then?
> 
> The eye laser thing is amazing!
> 
> You just sit there and they laser your eyeballs and you can smell burning flesh! And your eyeballs bubble up from the heat.


I thought with a user name like yours you might have had a bit more imagination.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So can I throw in

They split my breast bone with a saw

Pulled it apart to preform open heart surgery 

Tied it back together with metal clips

And tooth ache was worse

Aldra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks 

To be fair to the dentist one had phoned in sick so they were struggling this morning and they did try to get me seen.

Hopefully tomorrow will be the end.

A dental nurse saw me and said it was possibly a dry socket.

I've had four kids with minimal pain relief and dental pain is much worse:-(

On a more positive note I'm less of a Zombie today 

Thanks to you all for your support 
Margaret


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

So Kev you won't want to hear about when I broke my leg and they drilled through my knee and put a pin through it with bolts and hooks attached?>


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Margaret, I've looked up dry socket, one word OUCH!!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Quite :-(


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

One of the problems is that the number of nerve endings in the face and mouth is the greatest anywhere on the body (and I mean anywhere......) so the feeling is detected via multiple nerves each of which send the pain message to the brain - hence why a small cut on your lip feels massive, or a tiny pimple feels like a massive boulder on the face c/w one on the leg or even more on the sole of the foot.....

I do hope that it gets sorted tomorrow, dental pain is very unpleasant whereas I am told that childbirth at least has a positive outcome usually..... the one thing to remember is that you cannot recall how MUCH something hurt afterwards.... you know it hurt like H*ll but not exactly how much...... fortunately.....

If you have any cloves in the kitchen you could try chewing one gently and spreading the juice around the tooth with your tongue, it is supposedly good for toothache and is a part of what is used to make temporary fillings as it does deaden pain (allegedly), it may well keep any friends well clear though as the aroma is strong to say the least.....

Dave


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Perhaps this is the answer - Painless Parker

Paul


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

baldlygo said:


> Perhaps this is the answer - Painless Parker
> 
> Paul


Very interesting Paul.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

hallelujah!!
Dry socket it was 
Now dressed and comfortable
Thanks for all your help and support 
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brilliant, glad you have your sanity back


----------

